# What would you do with this living room space? So much potential, but I'm uninspired!



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

My thoughts . Way to monochrome. The basic tone of of the walls , furniture and the floor are pretty close. There isn't any contrast. The black entertainment just looks like a boat anchor. Ideally , Ditch the furniture and don't by a set. Replace the sofa with one with some color to it. Buy some chairs of coordinating but different color and style . Perhaps some interesting area rugs, a couple of end tables and some lamps. Replace the entertainment center with one either of a light maple or preferably white . That will add some some interest and lightness to the room. If you can't buy new furniture, change the wall color perhaps to a very light green (kind of like white green) and definitely replace the TV entertainment center with a least something that is not boat anchor black and add a some area rugs with color interest.


----------



## CoffeeKiss (Nov 4, 2015)

jimn01 said:


> My thoughts . Way to monochrome. The basic tone of of the walls , furniture and the floor are pretty close. There isn't any contrast. The black entertainment just looks like a boat anchor. Ideally , Ditch the furniture and don't by a set. Replace the sofa with one with some color to it. Buy some chairs of coordinating but different color and style . Perhaps some interesting area rugs, a couple of end tables and some lamps. Replace the entertainment center with one either of a light maple or preferably white . That will add some some interest and lightness to the room. If you can't buy new furniture, change the wall color perhaps to a very light green (kind of like white green) and definitely replace the TV entertainment center with a least something that is not boat anchor black and add a some area rugs with color interest.


We have a dark leather couch we were thinking of bringing instead. I love your idea of bringing in another chair that doesn't match with some color. Any advice on a pop of color that goes with the neutral paint color? Would burgundy be too neutral?

Taking notes on your wonderful ideas! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Wet bar, pool table and big screen TV w/a-big-ol-honkin-stereo!

"Living room" is for old folks that live a boring life! :surprise::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
j/k


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like it needs a trophy Elk & Mule Deer mounts....

Then some nice trout, salmon & steelhead mounts for color...

a display of old shotguns would put it over the top....

oh yea & a bear skin rug....only to look at.....


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

Some food for thought (not advice) from someone who currently has a uninspired living room:

I would keep the furniture if it was comfortable and try to make it work. At least for a while, since it is likely the most expensive upgrade to consider.
Definitely needs some sort of area rug.
Certainly needs some mix of coffee tables and side tables (I could not live without)
Would it be possible to push the couch forward so that all the chairs are closer together (anchored by an area rug), creating a path behind the couch to access the short hallway? (Hard to tell if the room is square of if that is a triangular insert for a half bath). If there was enough room, could then consider adding a behind-the-couch-slim-table. It may make the room focus too much on the TV, but I suppose that is the main activity anyway.
Can the top half of the console be removed, leaving the long table underneath for the TV to rest on? That would open up the windows, making the entertainment piece feel less massive.
Add table lamps and appropriate task lighting
Add window treatments to complement any other changes made
Add crown moldings
Swap out the overhead ceiling fan, something white to help hide it or change color of fan blades so they don't match the floor & furniture so closely. IMO it should not be the primary light source.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Turn that pony wall into a bar.

Move the TV to that big blank wall. Get rid of the 'entertainment' center.

RustNever has some good points.

Love the floor. But that black 'entertainment' center kills the wonderful look.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Add some artwork to the walls. And some curtains. And a floor lamp or two. And that bear skin rug.

I agree that it is too "monotone." The furniture matches the wood flooring too closely. New furn with a pop of color would do wonders for that room.


----------



## mariav (Sep 23, 2015)

Before anything else, that is one spacious living room and I envy you for that. Adding a center/side table would be great, carpet, some wall arts and more lights and you're good to go. I hope this helps and good luck on your project!


----------



## Cm916 (Nov 7, 2015)

Replacing the furniture is expensive, try slipcovers for pop of color. I would paint the entertainment center as it is very dark. Once you pick your color scheme, I like Green painted wood. (but its all personal choice) everything wil, fall into place. Look at pintrest for examples of coordinating colors! Put your family pictures, art and intrests expressed into the decor!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How big is that room? Can you draw up a layout, ( birds eye view) 
include your furniture and TV unit. 

An area rug is a must. Try pulling that couch away from the wall,
and the two chairs as well, making a grouping further into the room.
You need end tables, lamps and a coffee table. 

The TV unit is too dark and cumbersome...Perhaps you could just
use the bottom part. You have a nice big room, give some thought
to adding bookcases on a wall. As I said, a drawing of the layout 
will help, to give you more ideas.


----------



## lorie86 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm curious how the room looks after 2 years


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a 2 year old thread and all your posts are of the same painting scheme. Check the dates for current activity.


----------

